# script autoconf - problem create config.h



## valsorym (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello all,
I recently on FreeBSD (previously used Windows), and I have yet little knowledge.

Began reading the book "UNIX Network Programming, Volume 3" W. Richard Stevens (Author).

Author create unp.h file, and include config.h file. 
He says, he uses the GNU autoconf script. 

I'm looking for this script:

```
# whereis autoconf
autoconf: /usr/local/bin/autoconf /usr/ports/devel/autoconf
```

Next, I work

```
# mkdir -p myscripts
# chmod 662 myscripts
# cd myscripts
# autoconf
autoconf-2.68: error: not input file
```

What files he wants?
I visited the website http://www.gnu.org/software/autoconf/ - but that is not understood.
I have FreeBSD 8.2.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2011)

doorways said:
			
		

> ```
> # mkdir -p myscripts
> # chmod 662 myscripts
> ```


Those permissions probably aren't correct. Directories usually have 755 permissions.


----------

